# i need answer and understanding  about westgate in the smokies



## STEVENCHADG (Jul 6, 2010)

ok i went to the smokies and tour the westgate smoky mt. at gatlinburg and purchsed a value season /float week  timeshare plan its for 2  mounths the 2 mounths  are jan. and march. so i was told by the slick salesman  that i could come anytime in january or march  free   but if i wonted to stay  any outher time  they will be a fee around 52. dollors a night ? does that sound right ??? ok now sec q? we paid for it in full for 9,881.42 for a 1 bedroom deluxe  cabin  it has the whrilpool and fireplace  full kitchen  sleeps 4  comfortable but if need to can hold 6 i also opted  for the vip package which was i get a free breakfest during my stay and free waterpark admissin  ,free spa treatment. unlimted tokins for the video games  and discount tickest  and shuttle service to anyshow  so did i get rip offf ????  did i overpaid ???? i liek to have some answer  to this question's


----------



## echino (Jul 6, 2010)

STEVENCHADG said:


> i was told by the slick salesman  that i could come anytime in january or march  free



Not for free. You pay the annual maintenance fee.



STEVENCHADG said:


> but if i wonted to stay  any outher time  they will be a fee around 52. dollors a night ? does that sound right ???



No, it doesn't sound right.



STEVENCHADG said:


> did i get rip offf ????  did i overpaid ????



Yes, you overpaid. You can rescind (cancel) your purchase if it's not too late. The rescission period is usually 5-10 days, look in your contract.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 7, 2010)

*RESCIND!!!!!! * And follow the steps in your contract *"EXACTLY"*  Phone calls and emails do not rescind contracts.  And don't let them pass you off to another salesman or assistant whose job it is to stall you till the rescission period expires.

No rush to buy a Time Share.  Just to punish yourself a bit, go to eBay and do a search for the exact TS you purchased.  I'm guessing you will find the prices rather astounding.  In today's economy, nobody expect those prices to rise anytime soon.

Seriously, wander this site and read.  Especially the Westgate sections.  It's the best way to fit yourself with the psychic armor necessary to survive a presentation from the Weasels.



Of course, I'm assuming this is a legitimate post too...


----------



## STEVENCHADG (Jul 7, 2010)

*update  to the first post i made*

i call the companey  and got someone that broke it down to expline to me  in details  of what i got.ok i did not hear it right the first time ok the 52 dollors  was supposed to be $520 mantiance fees .every outher year or every odd years ok then  at the end of 2 yrs of the signing date i have to renew my contract with interval gold  package and.the ice platinum rewards contract? now can someone help me understand if i need.to keep the interval gold package  and the ice platinum rewards toor drop it both of them.??????? so after some time its like this if i decide to go somewhere  eles beside my home base at westgate smoky mt   i can use ice rewards or interval gold to go to outher  places  dearing my weeks allowed me to use so i am looking forward ot your responces u have been a big help


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 7, 2010)

Dude...If you are within the Rescission period....do it.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Rescind - Cancel - Do it NOW*



STEVENCHADG said:


> i call the companey  and got someone that broke it down to expline to me  in details  of what i got.ok i did not hear it right the first time ok the 52 dollors  was supposed to be $520 mantiance fees .every outher year or every odd years ok then  at the end of 2 yrs of the signing date i have to renew my contract with interval gold  package and.the ice platinum rewards contract? now can someone help me understand if i need.to keep the interval gold package  and the ice platinum rewards toor drop it both of them.??????? so after some time its like this if i decide to go somewhere  eles beside my home base at westgate smoky mt   i can use ice rewards or interval gold to go to outher  places  dearing my weeks allowed me to use so i am looking forward ot your responces u have been a big help



If you are buying from the developer directly you are paying at least 80% TOO MUCH! RESCIND immediately! Do not wait. Do not call them. Follow the directions to rescind (cancel) exactly & do it with 5-7 days of when you signed. DO NOT WAIT - DO IT NOW!

Westgate is one of THE worst groups in all of timeshare and you are paying way too much for way too little. There are great ways to get into timesharing for very little and get ALL THE BENEFITS THEY SOLD YOU ON - for a few hundred dollars at the most in purchase cost.  PLEASE cancel your purchase and only then come back & we can help you get a true deal on a great ownership that will let you enjoy timesharing & do it extremely cheaply. 

Now - go follow the rules to cancel right now!


----------



## djs (Jul 7, 2010)

Recind ASAP.  There are some out there (and quite possibly who have replied here) who think one could get a better deal from Satan himself as opposed to a Westgate salesperson.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 8, 2010)

*Rescinda-Sinda-Sinda.*




STEVENCHADG said:


> i am looking forward ot your responces u have been a big help


Get out of it while you can. 

Nothing the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money -- & that goes for WestGate the same as all the others.

Buy timeshares _resale_. Save _thousands_ of dollars on _exactly_ the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even _better_.

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We have not stayed at WestGate Smokey Mountain Resort, but we did take the timeshare sales tour there 1 time (just for the freebies) when we were staying on points exchange at another local timeshare (Gatlinburg Town Center).  We did not buy anything -- just collected our freebies & went on our way.  We saw the nice indoor waterpark at WestGate Smokey Mountain Resort -- looks like fun, specially for kids.  I will never forget the look of abject astonishment on the face of the rookie timeshare seller on our case when I leaned close in a discreet manner & confided to him that _There Is No Such Thing As A New Timeshare_ -- all timeshares are _used-used-used_, because by the time you show up & check in other people will previously been staying right there in _your_ unit.  That's _used-used-used_ any way you shake it.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## STEVENCHADG (Jul 8, 2010)

*what if u get a timeshare with a deed?*

ok as i said before i pay around 7 grand for mine i got a deed with it ? is that a good thing ? couldnt i just sell my allocated 12 weeks like  a renter would  and make money  off  of it lets say if its the 4th of july  and 10 differnt famileys wont a single place to i can sell my  weeeks  to each one of them so they can stay in 10 differnt cabins  for the same week of 4th july  and make money off of it ? according to the contract and what i sign i could do that as long they got space for them. so is this how u make u money  by getting after it and advertasing as much as i can one last thought i got a the ice program i can use my time or weeks  to take a cruise to in the contract it states i can use this as i do  for my home place which is my cabin so i can cruise to as i do my cabin and make money to ?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 8, 2010)

Steven -

I have merged your latest post with your original thread. Keeping all of your posts on this topic in one place makes it easer for responders to understand the total picture. Please start a new topic only if it relates to something other than what to do with the purchase you have made.

Dave M
BBS Moderator


----------



## Dave M (Jul 8, 2010)

Related to your latest questions -

Yes, a deed is a good thing. It proves you have actual ownership of those weeks, just like the title to your car or title to your home (if you own your own home).

As for trying to rent your weeks, I think you will be very disappointed. Salespeople often hype the potential for making money by renting the weeks you have. It's pretty clear that, no matter what you were told, the only weeks you will be able to readily rent are those January and March weeks that you purchased. And that's a lousy time for trying to rent those weeks, because vacationers want to go there in the summer. Similarly, I believe that when you try to find "available weeks for the summer at your resort, they will have already been taken by the people who bought in that summer season.

As for using your weeks to take a cruise, you’ll have to find out the exact details, but most people here who have purchased the ICE program have been very disappointed in the cruise potential. To find out the details, go through the motions of trying to book a cruise without actually making that final “here is my credit card” step.

Unfortunately for you, you have receive some excellent advice and legitimate concerns about your purchase in the responses to tour earlier posts.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 8, 2010)

*One and only one critical question*



STEVENCHADG said:


> ok as i said before i pay around 7 grand for mine i got a deed with it ? is that a good thing ? couldnt i just sell my allocated 12 weeks like  a renter would  and make money  off  of it lets say if its the 4th of july  and 10 differnt famileys wont a single place to i can sell my  weeeks  to each one of them so they can stay in 10 differnt cabins  for the same week of 4th july  and make money off of it ? according to the contract and what i sign i could do that as long they got space for them. so is this how u make u money  by getting after it and advertasing as much as i can one last thought i got a the ice program i can use my time or weeks  to take a cruise to in the contract it states i can use this as i do  for my home place which is my cabin so i can cruise to as i do my cabin and make money to ?



First all those things could apply to your overpriced retail purchase OR the low cost resale. Exactly the same use/trade/rent options. Why pay 60%+ too much for the exact same thing???

I get the feeling you are past your rescind period and trying to justify paying too much. If so - say It and we'll all try to help you maximize what you now own. 

If you can still rescind (thats only for 7-10 days AT MOST) DO IT NOW!!!! DO NOT WAIT & keep asking questions as once that magic date goes by you own it & your 60%+ needlessly gone forever!  Are you in the rescind period or not? That is the only thing that matters right now.  

Answer is:

I am within my rescind period. 

I am past the date to rescind. 

Which is it?


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope this gentleman rescinded, but based upon his questions, I don't think he will.  He just seemed to either find out things about his purchase that he did not understand, or he was just pulling our leg.  Since he never directly responded to any posts, but instead just asked new questions, I am starting to think it was the latter.


----------



## deedman (Jul 8, 2010)

be polite or dont post here - Admin


----------



## STEVENCHADG (Jul 8, 2010)

*ok i hear u*



deedman said:


> deleted rude commentsQUOTE]
> 
> i thought it would last 1 hr but after 2 hrs i said hey give in a writtin legal notice i can have everything i am paying for back in 30 day guarantee the salesman dint like he said i had 10 days i respond by saying the mail sytem itslef wont let me have in that time so after stalling  he got his manager to put it in writing i got untill 8-01-2010 to send  everything back and get my money back since i was paying in full ok so i am here to complety understand everything in my contract  and its little smalll writing details what i should have done at the time was hired a real estate lawer to go over everything then do what he told me to but at that time i dint so thats my history and this sight and some outhers i have come across has help me understand more clearer  what i bought ya the ice program was added on by a fee of 300  after they said it was free and the intervel gold package was also added on for 300  to so ya i got screw out of 600 but at the moment of time i thought of a chance to pursched  something make a sec income off of it  so thats why i came here to see what pepole opiouns are and if they got any pointers so far with a westgate  deeded  timeshre  its been a 60 to 40 percent  differance 60 percent hate it  40 percent love it  i went the easy way possable for my purchesd which i thought everyone got the most use out of  1 bedroom  deluxe  cabin [[[which means a full kitchen  a 2sec fulll bathroom and a jacuzzi and a fireplace with gas logs  and a washer and dryer i figure at the time that will sleep 4 comfertable and 6  tight most americans family range from 2 to 4 kids plus u can also use the 4/3 split 4days 3nights as a valentaines day retreat to plus our schoole system aea week is in march so thats the outher reason why. so i hope this clears everthing up


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 8, 2010)

*To be brutally honest*

You came here and asked for some opinions from those that understand Timeshares, and you appear to have ignored us.

I hope the 7K isn't important to you as you just flushed it down the crapper.

Your purchase has a resale value of about $1.00.

 The idea of making money renting this resort is way off base. 

We do rent several hundred units per year, all during prime demand season and in Prime Demand areas, and your resort isn't one that we have every had a request.

I wish you the best,

Greg



STEVENCHADG said:


> yes i am real but i was in a hurry i thought it would last 1 hr but after 2 hrs i said hey give in a writtin legal notice i can have everything i am paying for back in 30 day guarantee the salesman dint like he said i had 10 days i respond by saying the mail sytem itslef wont let me have in that time so after stalling  he got his manager to put it in writing i got untill 8-01-2010 to send  everything back and get my money back since i was paying in full ok so i am here to complety understand everything in my contract  and its little smalll writing details excuse the fuc* out of me if i sound dumb i dint go to collage to do real estate or a be a mortgage broker what i should have done at the time was hired a real estate lawer to go over everything then do what he told me to but at that time i dint so thats my history and this sight and some outhers i have come across has help me understand more clearer  what i bought ya the ice program was added on by a fee of 300  after they said it was free and the intervel gold package was also added on for 300  to so ya i got screw out of 600 but at the moment of time i thought of a chance to pursched  something make a sec income off of it  so thats why i came here to see what pepole opiouns are and if they got any pointers so far with a westgate  deeded  timeshre  its been a 60 to 40 percent  differance 60 percent hate it  40 percent love it  i went the easy way possable for my purchesd which i thought everyone got the most use out of  1 bedroom  deluxe  cabin [[[which means a full kitchen  a 2sec fulll bathroom and a jacuzzi and a fireplace with gas logs  and a washer and dryer i figure at the time that will sleep 4 comfertable and 6  tight most americans family range from 2 to 4 kids plus u can also use the 4/3 split 4days 3nights as a valentaines day retreat to plus our schoole system aea week is in march so thats the outher reason why. so i hope this clears everthing up


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2010)

Cleaned up a bit of rudeness in this thread...glad you were able to cancel in time.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 8, 2010)

OK...how 'bout I just not go to this thread anymore... 

as far as I'm concerned, yer on yer own STEVENCHADG...  :ignore:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

*Hi Chad!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Smoky-M...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item3f00f1bc23

Hi Chad - I am including a link to an on-going auction on ebay where someone is paying all of the expenses to get out from under one of these timeshares. It is the reason that everyone here is unanimous in recommending rescission. Don't pay THOUSANDS of dollars for something that you can buy for $10. It just does not make any sense to do so.

No one wants you to be taken advantage of. 

elaine


----------



## STEVENCHADG (Jul 9, 2010)

*thank you for posting that*

ok i am not on any points thats just a rip off its like snake oil to me i went the a deed timeshare which i do have in my possien that is legal  by the state i bought it in not some outher state  so far i have  research everything  and investagate  everything i know of the westgate corporation yes they have a bad  past and shady history  but all bisness has something wroung  with them heck gm motor comapney went bankrup  so i did so time before i got this one seen the plues  and negitves i have recend my ice program whic i got and getting my money from them cos interval gold package does the same thing as they do  and i like what interval got to offer so now its just up to me to start posting flyers and handling the go between postion heck i done save me 1000 dollors already but having what i got i book a cruise  4 day three night  to cozumal  from mobil al at 550 for 2 pepole i am looking forward to that  now  now i am curioues why timeos2 or jhon chase hates westgate with a passion  i like to know what time share they use and happy with and what would they suggest to use  or purchsed


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 9, 2010)

STEVENCHADG said:


> heck i done save me 1000 dollors already




Come on......really don't want to be rude, but this cannot be real.   There is just way too much stereotypical behavior here.  Someone is having fun with us, pulling our legs.


----------



## Patri (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree. No one's spelling and grammar is THAT bad, unless on purpose.


----------



## djs (Jul 9, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Come on......really don't want to be rude, but this cannot be real.   There is just way too much stereotypical behavior here.  Someone is having fun with us, pulling our legs.




Seriously dude, how can you even say that?  I couldn't even get through more than 2 lines w/o just giving up....and I have more patience than 99.99% of the population.  I'm betting you didn't even give that guy a chance.


----------



## djs (Jul 9, 2010)

Upon further review, I'm not entirely sure my previous post even makes sense.  Stupid Hendricks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2010)

In summary:

1)  You cannot believe most of what the sales person told you.

2)  Buying from the developer is a rip-off - you can buy the same thing for $1 on ebay.

3)  You are not going to be able to rent this for a profit.

4)  Owning a timeshare is not a money maker.

5)  If you can still rescind, you absolutely should.


----------



## 1950bing (Jul 10, 2010)

Ref : 1 from above,

Why after 25 + years of timeshare sales is this practice still used?
The idea of sharing time is good but the marketing of the idea stinks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 10, 2010)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




1950bing said:


> Why after 25 + years of timeshare sales is this practice still used?
> The idea of sharing time is good but the marketing of the idea stinks.


Absolutely right. 

The timeshare biz needs to mothball the high-pressure razzle-dazzle & ballyhoo. 

Instead, they need to go with a sane & economical biz model based on Wal-Mart for timeshare company sales & based on CarMax for resales. 

I am not holding my breath waiting for either of those. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

